# Meldahl tips



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Gonna try thre tommorow. Never been before. Any ramps on the Ohio side. Would like for my two boys to catch something. Strippers or wipers maybe. Any tips.......


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

3/4 oz jigging spoons have worked for us around the lock approach they are also really easy for kids or anyone for that matter to use, we catch all kinds of species on them sauger to catfish and white bass. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Neville ramp, just east of Moscow on Rt 52. Nice ramp only 1 mile below dam. Went yesterday, fished from 5:30 am till noon. Fishing was slow. Caught 2 drum, 1 lm bass, 1 sm bass. No whites or stripers.
Bassky


----------



## SOSmith (Mar 21, 2008)

Did u anchor down. Or do you drift around. No sure how close you can get to dam. I caught a few white and that was it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

no anchor. Stayed on the TM below the dam. Got about 100 yards below the dam on the KY side fishing the rocky banks.
Bassky


----------



## FischerKing (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm going to be heading down to the river this weekend and fish for lg/sm/ky bass, anybody been down to the medal pool lately, I'm going to be putting in at Augusta, and with a small boat and motor will not be able to run to far. Just wondering if the fish are in the creeks or the river and how this rain we are supposed to get will effect the fishing, or any baits that have been hotter than others? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance ! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

look for the shad. Bracken creek right there in Augusta. Fish SHALLOW, fish the stumps or any isolated wood with a small worm, 4" in green pumpkin or black/blue. Locust Creek is good. Fish the mouth there too. Any wood on mainlake or weedbeds.
No shad, no bass.
Bassky


----------

